# most extreme dh bike ever...



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

yeah. this was built to handle may-jor huckzorz to flatzorzez. for sure...


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

..........umm pretty sweet


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

looks a little too slack to land on the flats, maybe if the bb was 24 inches instead of 19, then it would be really awesome.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Too much fukcing travel man, too much too much.....

Frame will break thats for sure...

But, nice ride.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

SMT's dream bike fo'sho!!! Azonic frame and Marz fork, SMT wet dream.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

thats sick, super monsters fo life


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Frame will break thats for sure...


ha ha yep.......but it does look awsome


----------



## Beermaker (May 12, 2006)

No comment on the bike, I just find it funny that behind that bike I see a snowboard and....... a CRUTCH.


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

The crutch made me laugh too.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

the best part about it is that when you go fishing you can take it with you and leave the anchor at home...


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

holy shiat... am i looking at maybe 12"


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

:cornut:


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

Damn, I forgot how huge supermonsters are.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i'd ride that imperial...


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

a supermonster and a single track....
thats like a fat girl with spandex


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Imperial said:


> :cornut:


aww you beat me to it, I showed this to my friends, and there like "well thats pinkbike for ya" haha classic, Go for it scab huck it


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

yo scab take that azonic back to the XC forum.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> a supermonster and a single track....
> thats like a fat girl with spandex


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

i got progressively angrier as i scrolled down and saw each bike. why would you ever want to ride something like that. Unless im doing Bender sized hucks to flat, like the jaw drop in Kamloops or whatever that was, where he "Almost Died," that crap is just ridiculous.:skep:


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

"most extreme dh bike ever..."

For a second I thought vsuro was back with his winged DH abomination


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


>


haha check out the front rotor too, I bet he can do awesome nose wheelies on that thing


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Khemical said:


> "most extreme dh bike ever..."
> 
> For a second I thought vsuro was back with his winged DH abomination


What was the green/black bike with the 24" front wheel and 14" of travel front and rear? I don't think it was winged, but I guess it should have been.

Wish I could find a picture of that thing... or maybe I don't.

:thumbsup:


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

29Colossus said:


> What was the green/black bike with the 24" front wheel and 14" of travel front and rear? I don't think it was winged, but I guess it should have been.
> 
> Wish I could find a picture of that thing... or maybe I don't.
> 
> :thumbsup:


It was a karpiel the go-ride guys built for a guy who insisted on a monster t and reasonable angles.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

someone wanna put one of those forks on a huffy and send it to the beginners forum??? XD


----------



## umbertom (May 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


>


whoever thought-up this contraption, was that person thinking what would happen when the fork was fully compressed?? it looks like the HA will be 90* LOL
nevermind, that has to be a joke. 26"rear/24" front  lol

oh yea nice azonic looks like a beast :thumbsup:


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

this thing? http://www.adrenalinebikes.com/stor...=0&categoryname=BIKES: MOUNTAIN BIKES ON SALE


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

red5 said:


> SMT's dream bike fo'sho!!! Azonic frame and Marz fork, SMT wet dream.


sorry the EliMinator is a POS


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

12" travel (1 foot, .31m)
36mm lower tubes
50mm upper tubes
Three bolt lower triple clamp


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

12" travel (1 foot, .31m)
36mm lower tubes
50mm upper tubes
Three bolt lower triple clamp


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

edray said:


> i got progressively angrier as i scrolled down and saw each bike. why would you ever want to ride something like that. Unless im doing Bender sized hucks to flat, like the jaw drop in Kamloops or whatever that was, where he "Almost Died," that crap is just ridiculous.:skep:


what does it mean to "almost die" on a huck where he crashes but stands up pretty quickly?


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Where do you get those super monster T's I want one!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

iron1 said:


> Where do you get those super monster T's I want one!!!


ebay........................


----------



## offtheedge (Jul 6, 2004)

pavement_hurts said:


> this thing? http://www.adrenalinebikes.com/stor...=0&categoryname=BIKES: MOUNTAIN BIKES ON SALE


game, set, match!


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

haha i know the guy that rides that bike, heres a vid of him riding in SC

http://www.zippyvideos.com/3100143055091776/deadcampersstunts/*basikbiker


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

here is one more

http://www.zippyvideos.com/2335058005058786/andrewcsumbdrops/*basikbiker


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

I want ze Super Monster.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

That's Tiny Tim's crutch in the background?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

umbertom said:


> whoever thought-up this contraption, was that person thinking what would happen when the fork was fully compressed?? it looks like the HA will be 90* LOL
> nevermind, that has to be a joke. 26"rear/24" front  lol
> 
> oh yea nice azonic looks like a beast :thumbsup:


That bike is hella sexy...


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

pavement_hurts said:


> this thing? http://www.adrenalinebikes.com/stor...=0&categoryname=BIKES: MOUNTAIN BIKES ON SALE


14" of travel...........wow like somebody would even need that much:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## mikeaj92 (Dec 15, 2006)

I wonder how one of those OCC choppers would do? I see some like 5th grader riding one around near my house. I can just see my self going down hill with it.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes, you will break it. My friend broke 2 65lbs SantaCruz Super 8s. Yup. That baby does not stand a chance!

(He has an '02 Super or Monster ((ON A HARDTAIL) and his wife has an '01 Super or Monster up front ((Bighit)


----------



## mikeaj92 (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll just stick with a real bike. No worry to break it. Well no, it may still happen; but not so soon.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

edray said:


> i got progressively angrier as i scrolled down and saw each bike.


I could understand dismay, but anger?  
Dude, I think you need some sensitivity training/anger management therapy if that's all it takes to make you angry.


----------



## albino rhino (Oct 25, 2006)

OMFG! That thing is ginormous!


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

DAMN! Looks like benders rig.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*You couldn't give me that queer thing.......*



xKREDx said:


> ha ha yep.......but it does look awsome


Looks awsome? I'm guessing your a 14 year old kid so no need to rip on ya,But if your not,bro get a clue that thing is junk. Another wanna be Bender hiding behind a big bike.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

iron1 said:


> Where do you get those super monster T's I want one!!!


u dont need one...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

offtheedge said:


> game, set, match!


No, no, no. :nono:

GSR stands for "Game, Set, RACE!"


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> DAMN! Looks like benders rig.


Not really....just 'cause it's big doesn't mean it looks like bender's (old) bike.

In my opinion the GSR looks like an un-ridable train wreak. At least bender's bike looks ridable.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Must be comfy to ride on the streets though. Wallowing in all that travel. ProPedal is for wussies


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

actually, that thing should be in the weight weenie forum. the rear wheel only has about 29 spokes..


----------



## t-dawg (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah thats benders old bike he has some way way bigger bikes now.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Three cheers for PinkBike.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> sorry the EliMinator is a POS


Zing.....


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Three cheers for PinkBike.


:cornut:hip hip horay:cornut:hip hip horay:cornut:hip hip horay:cornut:


----------



## Metalhead90 (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm sorry.
But nobody needs a Super Monster. My 02 Monster is enough travel I'll ever need. Sick frame though. Very sick frame.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Metalhead90 said:


> I'm sorry.
> But nobody needs a Super Monster. My 02 Monster is enough travel I'll ever need. Sick frame though. Very sick frame.


You are incorrect. I need 1. Actually, I need 2.

:thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The bottom bracket on that azonic is high enough for me to stand under the bike.


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

Granted he is riding it, the drops hes hitting dont seem to require that much travel. 

Maybe he will progress into the riding the bike could handle? Maybe? Hopefully? 


Meh I need a new derailleur and get the hell of this computer.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

you sohuld repalce it wiht a gravity frame then itd be almost cool


----------



## Metalhead90 (Dec 23, 2006)

29Colossus said:


> You are incorrect. I need 1. Actually, I need 2.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I dont think you do 55 foot drops regularly. No offense.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by 29Colossus
You are incorrect. I need 1. Actually, I need 2.



Metalhead90 said:


> I dont think you do 55 foot drops regularly. No offense.


Be real...if you want 2 of them then call Marz....they have 13 in stock right now....

not ever needed


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Metalhead90 said:


> I dont think you do 55 foot drops regularly. No offense.


Get your sarcasm decector fixed.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

hardcore newbie said:


> you sohuld repalce it wiht a gravity frame then itd be almost cool


:skep: I know your a minor, but are you drunk? :skep:

 I'm sure your grammer teachers would be very impressed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

RideFaster said:


> :skep: I know your a minor, but are you drunk? :skep:
> 
> I'm sure your grammer teachers would be very impressed.


Why would they be impressed?


----------



## MTB1986 (Aug 13, 2005)

Gemini2k05 said:


> what does it mean to "almost die" on a huck where he crashes but stands up pretty quickly?


On his first attempt he didn't get up. The last three he did though.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

RideFaster said:


> :skep: I know your a minor, but are you drunk? :skep:


You're.


RideFaster said:


> I'm sure your grammer teachers would be very impressed.


Grammar.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

SuperKat7 said:


> That's Tiny Tim's crutch in the background?


lol nice...

that space heater is pretty core once it gets goin'....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> lol nice...
> 
> that space heater is pretty core once it gets goin'....


yeah and every now again if you don't do maintenance they put out carbon dioxide and kill people


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

> haha i know the guy that rides that bike, heres a vid of him riding in SC
> 
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/310014305...ts/*basikbiker


As if u need that much travel for those.


----------



## A Grove97 (Nov 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> a supermonster and a single track....
> thats like a fat girl with spandex


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Phi.Design (Jun 30, 2006)

I was waiting for a Karpiel to make a showing here. Thats what I thought this thread would be about for sure. Not that I want one, but I think its hilarious when people get mad about these ridiculous bikes "NO ONE NEEDS THAT MUCH TRAVEL". Well, maybe you dont, but we've all seen Bender drop 60+' cliff and he might need something like that. If guys actually want to do this sort of thing, I'm all for it. I think its good entertainment for us all, and I'd rather these mental bikes were built than not at all because "no one should ever need them." Funny.


----------

